# datingapps are the best way to gain Instagram followers



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

in my bio i said ''i respond faster on instagram: (instagram name)'' and now i get 20+ followers a day, i also made bumble and badoo today and gonna invest in tinder platinum for 1 month






and all the girls that follow you are attracted to you so will like your photos faster and comment more

BONUS: when they follow you like their last 3 photos alot of times they do it back


----------



## deepweb1298 (May 5, 2022)

I went on all the apps, badoo, tinder, bumble, yubo. I basically spammed every match with:
Hey you got an insta?  

managed to get around 140 followers in like 3 weeks. Obviously you'll get more the more attractive you are.


----------



## GamerCel (May 5, 2022)

do you follow back or is it beta


----------



## Deleted member 17763 (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> and all the girls that follow you are attracted to you so will like your photos faster and comment more


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

GamerCel said:


> do you follow back or is it beta


i follow back because alot that follow me are attractive


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

View attachment 1666680


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 5, 2022)

Mirin, this is what amnesia should be doing


----------



## germanlooks (May 5, 2022)

Do they unfollow you if you don’t meet with them?


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> Mirin, this is what amnesia should be doing


ikr @Amnesia


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Do they unfollow you if you don’t meet with them?


idk tbh hahaha just started this week and i dm with 5 new girls everyday so i have alot sex scheduled hahahaha
atleast 8 this month


----------



## hebbewem (May 5, 2022)

I don't get matches


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> idk tbh hahaha just started this week and i dm with 5 new girls everyday so i have alot sex scheduled hahahaha
> atleast 8 this month


Fuck chad lifestyle


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

hebbewem said:


> I don't get matches


yeah than this doesnt work rip


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> Fuck chad lifestyle


but tbh i prefer having a GL girlfriend but maybe i like one of the girls and stay with her


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> but tbh i prefer having a GL girlfriend but maybe i like one of the girls and stay with her


Same, but cloutmaxxing is legit and the higher your value the more likely she is to stay with you and the higher PSL girl you can attract


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (May 5, 2022)

Step 0: be Chad


----------



## germanlooks (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> idk tbh hahaha just started this week and i dm with 5 new girls everyday so i have alot sex scheduled hahahaha
> atleast 8 this month


Would you say the girls show more interest and are more willing to meet if you write with them immediately on insta like you do now instead via tinder messages?


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Would you say the girls show more interest and are more willing to meet if you write with them immediately on insta like you do now instead via tinder messages?


they message me bro  





''hey very simple, wanna hangout tonight''

'' where are you? '' 
but i responded too late so i guess she got railed by a guy that responded faster hahahaha
next week i will


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 5, 2022)

no instagram for oldcells


Anchor_Ship said:


> Mirin, this is what amnesia should be doing


----------



## BoneDensity (May 5, 2022)

Protip: set location to Asia and amass a massive gook following


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> Protip: set location to Asia and amass a massive gook following


damnnn smart i will do that when i have a new phone make different profiles hahaha


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> damnnn smart i will do that when i have a new phone make different profiles hahaha


Just set location to gookland on tinder


----------



## MoggerGaston (May 5, 2022)

'The dating economy for men is compareable to a society with a handful of multi-billionaires and masses without anything.'​


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> Just set location to gookland on tinder


i need tinderplus for that but i am gonna buy platinum this week ngl


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> 'The dating economy for men is compareable to a society with a handful of multi-billionaires and masses without anything.'​


this


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (May 5, 2022)

Yeh had my insta linked back on tinder, always advertised it there and gained like easy additional 5k followers from that..didn’t follow back


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Step 0: be Chad


1000% true these photos carry my dating profile


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

PCT01 said:


> Yeh had my insta linked back on tinder, always advertised it there and gained like easy additional 5k followers from that..didn’t follow back


based


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> 1000% true these photos carry my dating profile
> View attachment 1666712
> View attachment 1666713
> View attachment 1666715


Looking good bro


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

PCT01 said:


> Looking good bro


thanks homie <3


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 5, 2022)

U need nt pics


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> U need nt pics


yeahh for sure, my pics are nt

my tinder is legit 1000iq




first photo: my best picture
second a funny picture that makes you intrested to see more on my profile
third: just a good smiling photo
fourth: group photo with all small friends so girls assume i am tall
5th:also smiling photo with a friend
6th: photo with a goodlooking girl so girls see a goodlooking girl is intrested in me
7th: eboy maxxed photo hahaha

4.5K matches right now i am gonna buy platinum so maybe i have legit 20+k soon


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> 1000% true these photos carry my dating profile
> View attachment 1666712
> View attachment 1666713
> View attachment 1666715


Looks like a Pinterest cute boys tag


----------



## AlexBrown84 (May 5, 2022)

Finally someone says it


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (May 5, 2022)

Whats the point in having all these instagram followers 
Are you hoping to make money off insta long term ?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> 4.5K matches right now i am gonna buy platinum so maybe i have legit 20+k soon


----------



## Pumanator (May 5, 2022)

Chad always wins. Posts like this brings so much in perspective. How easy something could be for some of us under the right circumstances and hard for others.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 5, 2022)

MoeZart said:


>


Jbw🍿


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Future chad said:


> Whats the point in having all these instagram followers
> Are you hoping to make money off insta long term ?


status boost your SMV ALOT but yeah i want to become a youtuber soon so why not have alot of followers first


----------



## Pumanator (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> status boost your SMV ALOT but yeah i want to become a youtuber soon so why not have alot of followers first


Be carefull not to get "exposed". A lot of guys see this as a incel hating forum. You could get in trouble. Unless your youtube is purely looksmaxing advice.


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Pumanator said:


> Be carefull not to get "exposed". A lot of guys see this as a incel hating forum. You could get in trouble. Unless your youtube is purely looksmaxing advice.


i will make 3 kind of videos on my channel: funny videos like drinking 1 liter hot pepper sauce, looksmaxxing videos how to get rid of acne and hairloss ect , and drug education videos 

i guess i will say in my first video i spend over 10k hours on multiple studies/forums/and youtube videos based on looks alot was cancer but here are the most important things you should now


----------



## Enfant terrible (May 5, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Step 0: be Chad


he is not a chad
you can see it in the omegle video
he is just doing what women do all the time frauding your way to sucess


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 5, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> he is not a chad
> you can see it in the omegle video
> he is just doing what women do all the time frauding your way to sucess


Its based  
Play w ur cards.


----------



## Enfant terrible (May 5, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Its based
> Play w ur cards.


the fear is what if they loose interest if meet up
so choose the ugliest pics for positive halo when you meet


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> he is not a chad
> you can see it in the omegle video
> he is just doing what women do all the time frauding your way to sucess





StreegeReturn said:


> Its based
> Play w ur cards.



Lmao here are unfrauded photos
















Looking at my best rn, i used to fraud hard but i ironcly look better now than i used to fraud to

And i am gonna lose 3kgs more fat this month


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> the fear is what if they loose interest if meet up
> so choose the ugliest pics for positive halo when you meet


Irl they also compliment me hard😂


----------



## Xangsane (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Lmao here are unfrauded photos
> View attachment 1666867
> View attachment 1666868
> View attachment 1666869
> ...


Looks balkan


----------



## Enfant terrible (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Lmao here are unfrauded photos
> View attachment 1666867
> View attachment 1666868
> View attachment 1666869
> ...





larsanova69 said:


> Irl they also compliment me hard😂


you look above average but you are not a chad


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> you look above average but you are not a chad


High appeal bcus terra mogger smile and curly hair and tanned dont care if i am not "chad" appeal is what matters only rating what counts is gl or not gl


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Looks balkan


I am


----------



## white girls lover (May 5, 2022)

something new on the site that i actually learned from. thanks


----------



## Xangsane (May 5, 2022)

Knew it
What country? 


larsanova69 said:


> I am


----------



## Chowdog (May 5, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Looks balkan







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (May 5, 2022)

20 followers in a day? wow, in italy you would get 1-2 at most


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 5, 2022)

No shit, retard. When I was on tinder back in 2019, literally 8/10 girls I swiped had Instagram or other social media on their bios. This is old news, shit thread..


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 5, 2022)

medialcanthuscel said:


> 20 followers in a day? wow, in italy you would get 1-2 at most


Eh, that's a stretch. Italy's HYPERGAMY is bad but not that bad.


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Knew it
> What country?


Croatia


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> No shit, retard. When I was on tinder back in 2019, literally 8/10 girls I swiped had Instagram or other social media on their bios. This is old news, shit thread..


Yeah but alot dont know here , shit response ofcourse i knew this worked for girls because guys are simps but girls also simp hard


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (May 5, 2022)

at least say you're trying to gain more followers instead of being a bitch ass liar lars. they'll still follow you anyway.


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> at least say you're trying to gain more followers instead of being a bitch ass liar lars. they'll still follow you anyway.


I also talk to them in dm


----------



## Xangsane (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Croatia


Unsurprising


----------



## Xangsane (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Yeah but alot dont know here , shit response ofcourse i knew this worked for girls because guys are simps but girls also simp hard


They simp hard for chad


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> They simp hard for chad


Yeah they all just want to fuck lmao send nudes with a girl in 5 minutes


----------



## Xangsane (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Yeah they all just want to fuck lmao send nudes with a girl in 5 minutes


I'm chadlite but I seem to be high inhib, grew up sheltered and socially awkward. I ascended during covid and always wear a mask/glasses. I don't get similar experiences as you at all 

84 likes within 24 hours in London but I nuked my account because the girls there aren't worthy for an LTR


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> I'm chadlite but I seem to be high inhib, grew up sheltered and socially awkward. I ascended during covid and always wear a mask/glasses. I don't get similar experiences as you at all
> 
> 84 likes within 24 hours in London but I nuked my account because the girls there aren't worthy for an LTR


Yeah ltr girls are best found on partys in your social circles


----------



## Xangsane (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Yeah ltr girls are best found on partys in your social circles


I won't say parties - more like through family, friend, place of worship or work connections.


----------



## Xangsane (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Yeah ltr girls are best found on partys in your social circles


One quick question - do menas get taxed in the Netherlands? Just wondering how much I'd get taxed as a 5'10 mena.


----------



## Kroker (May 5, 2022)

how tall are you @larsanova69


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (May 5, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> 'The dating economy for men is compareable to a society with a handful of multi-billionaires and masses without anything.'​


They already found Gini coefficient for dating as an average man was way worse than global income equality. 

Where is our pity party though? You know like... omg, like yeah, like women, like... like need to check their privilege because it's so unfair ...like omg.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> yeahh for sure, my pics are nt
> 
> my tinder is legit 1000iq
> View attachment 1666722
> ...


Why don’t you use this pic


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Why don’t you use this pic
> 
> View attachment 1667081


Too much frauded and dont look like that pic irl my new ones look more like me because i fraud less hhahah


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Kroker said:


> how tall are you @larsanova69


6'1 frauding to 6'3+


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> One quick question - do menas get taxed in the Netherlands? Just wondering how much I'd get taxed as a 5'10 mena.


Mena?


----------



## Xangsane (May 5, 2022)

Yeah, middle Eastern and North African groups, especially if muslim


larsanova69 said:


> Mena?


----------



## newperson (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> yeahh for sure, my pics are nt
> 
> my tinder is legit 1000iq
> View attachment 1666722
> ...


Good thread and insights as always , thanks bro

ill just say that about the second pic, girls might assume that as you edited this picture, u edit more pictures and basically frauding (or that you have a twin) , i mean thats what my blackpilled thinking came up to, maybe they will just laugh it off and nothing more.
looking forward to see more from you


----------



## BoneDensity (May 5, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Where is our pity party though? You know like... omg, like yeah, like women, like... like need to check their privilege because it's so unfair ...like omg.


No pity party for sub chad men in easy times, only a war or some shit that requires tremendous nation wide effort would change that


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Yeah, middle Eastern and North African groups, especially if muslim


Bad


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

newperson said:


> Good thread and insights as always , thanks bro
> 
> ill just say that about the second pic, girls might assume that as you edited this picture, u edit more pictures and basically frauding (or that you have a twin) , i mean thats what my blackpilled thinking came up to, maybe they will just laugh it off and nothing more.
> looking forward to see more from you


Hahaha it is what it is i like the photo ;p


----------



## Xangsane (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Bad


Why so


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Why so


Criminalty so alot people assume them as criminals


----------



## Xangsane (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Criminalty so alot people assume them as criminals


The funny thing is that not all of us are criminals


----------



## fogdart (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> in my bio i said ''i respond faster on instagram: (instagram name)'' and now i get 20+ followers a day, i also made bumble and badoo today and gonna invest in tinder platinum for 1 month
> View attachment 1666681
> 
> 
> ...


Just make thirst trap videos on tiktok and link your IG to it. Tinder girls will unfollow after a while.


----------



## fucclife (May 5, 2022)

what happens when you show up and dont look morphed bro?


----------



## Reckless Turtle (May 5, 2022)

By frauding photos and using dating apps for IG followers, you are using the same strategy as many women.


----------



## balls907 (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> 1000% true these photos carry my dating profile
> View attachment 1666712
> View attachment 1666713
> View attachment 1666715


Mirin but how can I compete with you bro. 6’0 ethnic PSL 3. Any tips?


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

dfucclife said:


> what happens when you show up and dont look morphed bro?


Because i look good unfrauded now


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> By frauding photos and using dating apps for IG followers, you are using the same strategy as many women.


I fraud less know ironicly


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

balls907 said:


> Mirin but how can I compete with you bro. 6’0 ethnic PSL 3. Any tips?


Looksmax


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> The funny thing is that not all of us are criminals


I know


----------



## fucclife (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Because i look good unfrauded now
> View attachment 1667329


its not really unfrauded but you look good. how tall?


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

dfucclife said:


> its not really unfrauded but you look good. how tall?


6'1


----------



## fucclife (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Yeah they all just want to fuck lmao send nudes with a girl in 5 minutes


what the actual fuck
dark looks theory
i get a lot of girls but theyre not that responsive at all. i havent tried in a while though i look better now


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

dfucclife said:


> what the actual fuck
> dark looks theory
> i get a lot of girls but theyre not that responsive at all. i havent tried in a while though i look better now


I only talk to girls that approach me , get 30+ first messaged everyday


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> I only talk to girls that approach me , get 30+ first messaged everyday


Just be croatian


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Just be croatian


Hahaha only 25%


----------



## Gerardwayfan (May 5, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> 1000% true these photos carry my dating profile
> View attachment 1666712
> View attachment 1666713
> View attachment 1666715


good choice of pics, slay my friend


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 6, 2022)

medialcanthuscel said:


> 20 followers in a day? wow, in italy you would get 1-2 at most


Italy is easier than Netherlands.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 6, 2022)

Most ideal position to be in. But hard to pull off.

1. have a good instagram account with plenty followers and shit.
2. get your dates from the DM's you get.

That's most easy, and quick, and cheap.
Also, when you enter a commited LTR. If you keep your insta account decently up to date-ish, you can easily restart again if/when a breakup happens.


----------



## tyronelite (May 6, 2022)

What's your bio?


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (May 6, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> What's your bio?


----------



## tyronelite (May 6, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


>


Bio lives matter


----------



## Lars (May 6, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> What's your bio?


On instagram i respond faster: (instaname)

What is your favorite techno number?😎😎

Always happy


----------



## chawaje (May 6, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Do they unfollow you if you don’t meet with them?


no i have prob 10 bitches from tinder that i dont even follow and they like my stories pics and shit


----------



## Patient A (May 6, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> i guess i will say in my first video i spend over 10k hours on multiple studies/forums/and youtube videos based on looks alot was cancer but here are the most important things you should now


Don’t forget to mention that you hate shitskins tho


----------



## Lars (May 6, 2022)

Patient A said:


> Don’t forget to mention that you hate shitskins tho


Hate no one


----------



## Patient A (May 6, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> yes I hate shitskins and fuck niggers especially








good lad


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (May 6, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> in my bio i said ''i respond faster on instagram: (instagram name)'' and now i get 20+ followers a day, i also made bumble and badoo today and gonna invest in tinder platinum for 1 month
> View attachment 1666681
> 
> 
> ...


Actually a better idea than it sounds if a woman is curious and sees all the woman that follow you it will give her potentially a sense of competition anxiety and want you that bit more.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (May 6, 2022)

RottenSperg said:


> Actually a better idea than it sounds if a woman is curious and sees all the woman that follow you it will give her potentially a sense of competition anxiety and want you that bit more.


🤓


----------



## LightSkinNoob (May 7, 2022)

Surgerymaxxing motivation right here


----------



## Lars (May 7, 2022)

gained 200 followers in 1 week


----------



## fras (May 7, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> idk tbh hahaha just started this week and i dm with 5 new girls everyday so i have alot sex scheduled hahahaha
> atleast 8 this month



Mashallah brother


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (May 7, 2022)

I was going to do this when I got back on IG lol. Literally what women do


----------



## Pendejo (May 7, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> U need nt pics


You also need a good IG to begin with, it is over


----------



## Deleted member 17525 (May 14, 2022)

Fucking Chad. Sta trazis ti ovde


----------



## unlucko (May 14, 2022)

Nah it isn't the best, there's a way to thousands within the span of a couple days but it only works in specific windows of the year because of its nature.


----------



## BiggestMoggerEver (May 15, 2022)

How old are u btw


----------



## Lars (May 15, 2022)

BiggestMoggerEver said:


> How old are u btw


20.5


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (May 15, 2022)

A couple of people saw my pics and said I could look like you after my bimax, genio, rhino and eyebrow transplant, (aka after a changed my entire face) lifefuel if so


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (May 15, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> yeahh for sure, my pics are nt
> 
> my tinder is legit 1000iq
> View attachment 1666722
> ...



Are you getting 4.5k matches without tinder gold?


----------



## AlexBrown84 (May 15, 2022)

Only gained about 50 followers after doing it for about 6 days and I’m 1psl just stylemaxxed so it works. And none of the girls unfollow me either


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 15, 2022)

unlucko said:


> Nah it isn't the best, there's a way to thousands within the span of a couple days but it only works in specific windows of the year because of its nature.


one can write down the system?


----------



## AlexBrown84 (May 15, 2022)

I only have 251 matches so getting 50 followers maybe is good rate idk

Would work better if you are high psl but I’m only psl 1 so I only got 50 follows after a week

@Zer0/∞ you could prob get some Asian girl followers too since we have similar psl


----------



## Lars (May 15, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> I only have 251 matches so getting 50 followers maybe is good rate idk
> 
> Would work better if you are high psl but I’m only psl 1 so I only got 50 follows after a week
> 
> ...


Did you set your location to asia?


----------



## Lars (May 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> A couple of people saw my pics and said I could look like you after my bimax, genio, rhino and eyebrow transplant, (aka after a changed my entire face) lifefuel if so


Gl brother


----------



## AlexBrown84 (May 15, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Did you set your location to asia?


I live in asia


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 4, 2022)

You are now in the thousands?


----------



## Lars (Jun 4, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> You are now in the thousands?


followers or matches?


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 4, 2022)

Lars said:


> followers or matches?


What's your laycount now?


----------



## Lars (Jun 4, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> What's your laycount now?


still 14 i am going for that girl


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 4, 2022)

Lars said:


> followers or matches?


i meant to ask instagram followers, yeah


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 4, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> What's your laycount now?





Lars said:


> still 14 i am going for that girl


muh opinion.
it becomes kinda cope, after a certain amount. As in, that it will have little effect on how one feels. Than only the quality level, can give an extra boost. In the end, a good ltr moggs.


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 4, 2022)

Lars said:


> still 14 i am going for that girl


Holy crap, that's an awful lot.


----------



## foofuufou (Jun 4, 2022)

only works for chadlite and up tbh


----------



## closedplatecel (Jun 5, 2022)

Are you guys posting your IG in the bio?

That’s all it takes?


----------



## Deleted member 19896 (Jun 5, 2022)

Rigged thread
you need to get matches in the first place


----------



## ballskin (Jun 22, 2022)

Lars said:


> idk tbh hahaha just started this week and i dm with 5 new girls everyday so i have alot sex scheduled hahahaha
> atleast 8 this month


You broke up with your girlfriend?


----------



## Lars (Jun 22, 2022)

Ambrose said:


> Rigged thread
> you need to get matches in the first place


life is rigged if you dont have looks


----------



## Deleted member 19896 (Jun 22, 2022)

Lars said:


> life is rigged if you dont have looks


Fax brotha


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 22, 2022)

Lars said:


> yeahh for sure, my pics are nt
> 
> my tinder is legit 1000iq
> View attachment 1666722
> ...


Holy shit bro how are you so sucessful on tinder. You are barely chad by PSL standards. Probably not even if we include side profile

this kinda proves Appeal is everything


----------

